# Streckenänderug Duisburg 2011



## md-hammer (10. Juni 2011)

Wie schon geschrieben wird die Strecke in Duisburg auf ca. 9km verlängert.
Um das Feld ein wenig zu entzerren und das überholen einfacher zu machen wurden 2 lange Geraden eingebaut. Diese befinden sich am Ende des kleinen Waldes am Delta Musik Park. 
Am Ende des Waldstückes fährt man links in Richtung der Expo statt wie in den letzten Jahren rechts abzubiegen. Kurz vor den Metalltoren die durch den Garten gehen biegt man nach rechts ab um nach einer kleinen Steigung erneut auf einem Damm Richtung Delta Musik Park zu fahren. Dort kommt man dann automatisch auf den Deich der ins Stahlwerk führt. 
Der andere neue Streckenteil befindet sich auf der anderen Seite des LSP. Dieser Teil ist noch nicht zu 100% abgesegnet, da man noch nicht genau weiß wie die Bodenbeschaffenheit nach eventuellen Regenfällen aussieht.
Hier kurz und bündig. Über die Emscherstrasse auf den Parkplatz Richtung Skaterbahn. Von dort wieder in Richtung Parkplatz. Kurz vor dem Parkplatz geht es nach rechts in einen langgezogenen Weg der direkt auf den ersten Anstieg zum AC/DC Hügel führt. 
Von dort an ist die Strecke wie immer. Die Staubschlacht mit dem zick zack Kurs entfällt.
Sicherlich kann man es nicht allen leuten recht machen. Sollte die Strecke so durchgehen, dann gibt es jede Menge Strecke wo man ohne Schreierei und Schimpferei überholen kann.
Aber alles ohne Gewähr.
Gruß Micha


----------



## Schwitte (10. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Info!
Werde ich mir evtl. am Wochenende mal anschauen, sollte ich Lust auf eine etwas längere Tour haben.

Gruß Schwitte


Edit: Hab es mir mal auf Maps angeschaut, noch ein Stück mehr Rennbahn zum Windschatten lutschen. *grins*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## md-hammer (10. Juni 2011)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Danke für die Info!
> 
> Werde ich mir evtl. am Wochenende mal anschauen, sollte ich Lust auf eine etwas längere Tour haben.
> 
> Gruß Schwitte



Wenn Interesse besteht kann man sich ja im LSP treffen. Bin Samstag in Willingen auf dem Festival.
Hätte am Sonntag Zeit. Sagt einfach Bescheid. Wäre schön mal ein Feedback zu bekommen. Die Leute die bisher die neue Strecke gefahren sind waren jedenfals zufrieden.


----------



## keep_rolling (10. Juni 2011)

... so lange es keine Rennrad-Veranstaltung wird, ist es okay ...


----------



## md-hammer (10. Juni 2011)

keep_rolling schrieb:


> ... so lange es keine Rennrad-Veranstaltung wird, ist es okay ...



Der Begriff einer Rennradveranstaltung geistert schon seit Jahren durch dieses Forum. 
Ich möchte sicherlich keines der anderen 24 Stunden Rennen schlecht reden aber wenn ich ich höre das in München wo 2 meiner Teamkollegen mitgefahren sind auf 80% Asphalt gefahren wird dann finde ich die Strecke in Duisburg ganz in Ordnung. Wir sind hier nun mal in Duisburg und nicht im Mittel oder Hochgebirge. Außerdem handelt es sich bei der Location um ein altes Stahlwerk. Ich denke das die Strecke ganz in Ordnung ist.
Sicherlich sind jetzt dort mit den 2 langen Geraden zwei Passagen eingebaut worden wo man richtig gas geben kann, aber nur um das ganze ein wenig entspannter zu machen. Habe die ganze Schimpferei am eigenen Leibe mitgemacht. Und das ist in den letzten Jahren nicht besser oder weniger geworden.


----------



## Schwitte (10. Juni 2011)

md-hammer schrieb:


> Wenn Interesse besteht kann man sich ja im LSP treffen. Bin Samstag in Willingen auf dem Festival.
> Hätte am Sonntag Zeit. Sagt einfach Bescheid. Wäre schön mal ein Feedback zu bekommen. Die Leute die bisher die neue Strecke gefahren sind waren jedenfals zufrieden.



Würde gerne am Sonntag kommen, super Idee.  
So wie es jetzt aber aussieht, werde ich aber am Sonntag in Willingen sein.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## keep_rolling (10. Juni 2011)

md-hammer schrieb:


> Der Begriff einer Rennradveranstaltung geistert schon seit Jahren durch dieses Forum.
> Ich möchte sicherlich keines der anderen 24 Stunden Rennen schlecht reden aber wenn ich ich höre das in München wo 2 meiner Teamkollegen mitgefahren sind auf 80% Asphalt gefahren wird dann finde ich die Strecke in Duisburg ganz in Ordnung. Wir sind hier nun mal in Duisburg und nicht im Mittel oder Hochgebirge. Außerdem handelt es sich bei der Location um ein altes Stahlwerk. Ich denke das die Strecke ganz in Ordnung ist.
> Sicherlich sind jetzt dort mit den 2 langen Geraden zwei Passagen eingebaut worden wo man richtig gas geben kann, aber nur um das ganze ein wenig entspannter zu machen. Habe die ganze Schimpferei am eigenen Leibe mitgemacht. Und das ist in den letzten Jahren nicht besser oder weniger geworden.



... ein _Mountain_bike-Rennen definiert sich ja nicht nur über die Berge und sicherlich auch nicht über Treppenabfahrten, aber wenn man alles glättet, macht es keinen Sinn mehr (siehe München) ...

Hoffen wir und harren der Dinge, die dort kommen


----------



## md-hammer (10. Juni 2011)

keep_rolling schrieb:


> ... ein _Mountain_bike-Rennen definiert sich ja nicht nur über die Berge und sicherlich auch nicht über Treppenabfahrten, aber wenn man alles glättet, macht es keinen Sinn mehr (siehe München) ...
> 
> Hoffen wir und harren der Dinge, die dort kommen



Da gebe ich dir natürlich recht. Aber viel mehr gibt der Landschaftspark halt nicht her. Wir haben auch nach weiteren Alternativen gesucht aber es ist wirklich schwierig da etwas mit Anspruch zu finden was man in die vorhandene Strecke einpflegen kann. Ich denke auch mal das man nicht den ganzen LSP in Beschlag nehmen kann.
Meine Kollegen aus Österreich die im letzten Jahr in Duisburg gestartet sind fanden die Strecke aufgrund des vielen Bremsens und Beschleunigens anstrengender als das 24 Stunden Rennen in Lofer Österreich. 
Es ist halt sehr schwierig bei einer solchen Anzahl von Startern die Strecke so zu wählen das für jeden etwas dabei ist.
Aber wenn jemand noch eine Idee hat ist der Stefan sicherlich der letzte der sich das nicht anhört.


----------



## Schwitte (11. Juni 2011)

So, bin heute dann doch mal fix mit dem Radl nach Duisburg gefahren. Die Neugierde hat gesiegt, wollte mir die Streckenänderungen doch direkt mal anschauen.*grins*

@md-hammer, hoffe ich habe sie auch gefunden....?

Erste Änderung (?)







Zweite Änderung (?)






Die zweite Änderung ist ok, allerdings mehr etwas für die Geradeausfraktion unter den MTBlern. Man kommt jetzt aber mit Schwung den Berg bis zur ersten engen Kurve hoch, lässt sich bis dahin schön rund fahren. Nur die stählernen Rasensteine haben mich etwas irritiert, speziell wenn es feucht wird. Hätte es direkt mal antesten können, ein fettes Gewitter hat meiner Erkundungstour abrupt ein Ende bereitet, hab dann mal fix den Rückzug angetreten.
Zur ersten Änderung, mmmh, wieder ein Stück artgerechtes MTB-Geläuf flöten gegangen.....

Ansonsten, direkt noch zwei mal die Strecke gemütlich abfahren, zumindest was ging. Hätte mich gerne noch etwas weiter umgeschaut, evtl. findet sich ja doch noch irgendwo ein kleines Streckenschmankerln, aber das Wetter.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## md-hammer (12. Juni 2011)

Schwitte schrieb:


> So, bin heute dann doch mal fix mit dem Radl nach Duisburg gefahren. Die Neugierde hat gesiegt, wollte mir die Streckenänderungen doch direkt mal anschauen.*grins*
> 
> @md-hammer, hoffe ich habe sie auch gefunden....?
> 
> ...



Das zweite Bild kommt hin mit der Änderung. Beim ersten Bild bist du wahrscheinlich nach der Ausfahrt aus dem Wald links herum eine Spitzkehre gefahren Richtung des Ausgangstores des Gartens. Stattdessen hättest du halblinks den langen Weg Richtung Eingangstor des Gartens fahren sollen.


----------



## Schwitte (13. Juni 2011)

md-hammer schrieb:


> Das zweite Bild kommt hin mit der Änderung. Beim ersten Bild bist du wahrscheinlich nach der Ausfahrt aus dem Wald links herum eine Spitzkehre gefahren Richtung des Ausgangstores des Gartens. Stattdessen hättest du halblinks den langen Weg Richtung Eingangstor des Gartens fahren sollen.





Bin eigentlich die Strecke wie 2010 gefahren, nur nach dem fotografiertem Tor nicht wie letztes Jahr rechts und dann direkt wieder links den Berg hoch, sondern direkt links die Straße entlang (?).
Evtl. täuscht es etwas, da ich für das Foto ein kleines Stück zurück gefahren bin, um das Tor mit aufs Foto zu bekommen.
Sollte ich trotzdem verkehrt sein, hab ich die erste Änderung nicht wirklich kapiert.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## md-hammer (13. Juni 2011)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Bin eigentlich die Strecke wie 2010 gefahren, nur nach dem fotografiertem Tor nicht wie letztes Jahr rechts und dann direkt wieder links den Berg hoch, sondern direkt links die Straße entlang (?).
> Evtl. täuscht es etwas, da ich für das Foto ein kleines Stück zurück gefahren bin, um das Tor mit aufs Foto zu bekommen.
> Sollte ich trotzdem verkehrt sein, hab ich die erste Änderung nicht wirklich kapiert.
> 
> Gruß Schwitte


Da bist falsch gefahren. Es bleibt dabei das man nach dem
Tor rechts fährt und dann Links hoch in das Wäldchen. Die
Änderung kommt erst wenn du das Wäldchen verlässt. Statt wie in den
letzten Jahren nach rechts abzubiegen und in einem Bogen ins 
Stahlwerk zu fahren musst du nach Links abbiegen und eine
lange Gerade in Richtung des Eingangstores des Gartens fahren.
Kurz vor dem Tor nach rechts abbiegen und eine kleine Steigung hinauf auf den Deich in Richtung Delta


----------



## Schwitte (13. Juni 2011)

Ahhh, ich glaub jetzt hab ich's endlich.
Also auf dem Sinterweg wieder zurück Richtung Wechselzone und auf der Hälfte des Weges 90° rechts hoch auf die ursprüngliche Zufahrt zum Stahlwerk.
Sehr schön, wenn dem so ist. Die lange Autobahn war eh nicht so meins, jetzt wird dieses stupide Geradeaus also quasi durch eine Schikane aufgelockert.

Gruß Schwitte

Edit: Geht die Strecke dieses Jahr wieder durch diesen gruselig staubigen Bunker? Sieht derzeit mächtig nach Baustelle aus. Den Dreck den sie da raus geschaufelt haben, kippen sie hoffentlich nicht wieder rein. Sah nicht wirklich gut aus. Man muß sich ja nicht mit aller Macht die Lunge ruinieren.


Muss noch mal die Edit bemühen: Ähm, mir schwant nix Gutes. Ich hoffe doch das die erste Änderung nicht kpl. zurück zum Eingangstor führt um von dort wieder quasi schnurstracks dieselbe Strecke wieder zurück zu radeln um dann wieder parallel auf die lange Gerade Richtung Stahlwerk einzubiegen???
  Nee, da gibt es bessere Alternativen um auf Streckenlänge zu kommen, so wäre es arg primitiv. Da fahre ich lieber dreimal pro Runde den Monte Schlacko hoch!


----------



## marcusge (14. Juni 2011)

Da fahre ich lieber dreimal pro Runde den Monte Schlacko hoch!

Bring hier keinen auf dumme Ideen!


----------



## Schwitte (15. Juni 2011)

marcusge schrieb:


> Bring hier keinen auf dumme Ideen!



Warum nicht? Unsere MTBs können das, glaub's mir. *zwinker*

Spricht ja nichts dagegen, dass die Strecke verlängert wird. Sollte einige Vorteile bringen. Aber nicht auf quasi demselben Stück dreimal stupide hin und wieder zurück kurbeln. Da vergeht einem dann wirklich der Spaß an der Sache.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## wogru (15. Juni 2011)

Also bei so dummen Ideen ( 3x den Monte Schlacko pro Runde hoch) möchte ich dort einen Sessellift .
Eine weitere Idee hätte ich dann auch noch, wir fahren die überbaute Treppe hoch und den Chickenway runter !!


----------



## CC-Freak (15. Juni 2011)

Ich finde Schwitte hat Recht "Aber nicht auf quasi demselben Stück dreimal stupide hin und wieder zurück kurbeln. Da vergeht einem dann wirklich der Spaß an der Sache."

Kann man nicht im Bereich "nach dem Tor man fährt rechts und dann Links hoch in das Wäldchen." ein Trail einbauen z.b  quer durch dieses Wäldchen?




siehe Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## md-hammer (15. Juni 2011)

Es ist doch noch gar nichts entschieden. Aber Fakt ist nun einmal das es für alle besser ist die Strecke zu verlängern. Es kann gerne jeder Vorschläge machen. Aber wo um Himmelswillen soll man noch eine Steigung oder ein technisches Stück einbauen. Vor allen Dingen welche Steigung und welchen Technik trail. Ihr könnt mir glauben das wir wirklich in den allerkleinsten Ecken nachgeschaut haben ob da noch was zu machen ist. 

Ist ja noch ein bisschen Zeit. Vielleicht bauen die Gärtner vom LSP noch eine paar spektakuläre Tech-fields ein.


----------



## md-hammer (15. Juni 2011)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Ahhh, ich glaub jetzt hab ich's endlich.
> Also auf dem Sinterweg wieder zurück Richtung Wechselzone und auf der Hälfte des Weges 90° rechts hoch auf die ursprüngliche Zufahrt zum Stahlwerk.
> Sehr schön, wenn dem so ist. Die lange Autobahn war eh nicht so meins, jetzt wird dieses stupide Geradeaus also quasi durch eine Schikane aufgelockert.
> 
> ...



Wenn du bessere Alternativen oder Vorschläge hast, dann kann man sich ja mal treffen um sich die Strecke anzuschauen.

Entscheiden wird letztendlich nur der Veranstalter.
Gruß Michael


----------



## marcusge (15. Juni 2011)

Ist man nicht früher auf der Hälfte des Monte Schlako noch einmal rechts abgebogen?
Ich glaube die hieß Glashalde?!?


----------



## KONI-DU (15. Juni 2011)

@md-hammer
Ist das jetzt eigentlich nur ein Vorschlag von dir für eine Streckenänderung oder ist da Skyder mit dran beteiligt ?


----------



## md-hammer (16. Juni 2011)

KONI-DU schrieb:


> @md-hammer
> Ist das jetzt eigentlich nur ein Vorschlag von dir für eine Streckenänderung oder ist da Skyder mit dran beteiligt ?



Hallo Koni

Da wir den Stefan ganz gut kennen hat er uns gefragt ob wir mal schauen könnten wie und wo man die Strecke eventuell verlängern könnte, da wir aus der Umgebung kommen.
Dies haben wir gemacht. Wie er das letztendlich umsetzt kann ich dir auch nicht sagen.
Das Thema Sicherheit und die Zufahrt für die Rettungsteams spielen dabei auch ein große Rolle.

Wie schon gesagt handelt es sich hierbei nur um einen Vorschlag von unserer Seite.

Jeder kann Vorschläge zur Streckenplanung machen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Christer (16. Juni 2011)

md-hammer schrieb:


> Aber Fakt ist nun einmal das es für alle besser ist die Strecke zu verlängern.



Darf ich mal freundlich fragen warum es für alle Fahrer so wichtig ist die Strecke zu verlängern. Bis jetzt hört man von den Fahrern kein Feedback, dass sie der Meinung sind die Strecke müsste unbedingt um 2km verlängert werden.


----------



## md-hammer (16. Juni 2011)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Darf ich mal freundlich fragen warum es für alle Fahrer so wichtig ist die Strecke zu verlängern. Bis jetzt hört man von den Fahrern kein Feedback, dass sie der Meinung sind die Strecke müsste unbedingt um 2km verlängert werden.



Da mußt du mal den Veranstalter fragen. Finde ich schon ein bisschen komisch von dir mir heute morgen eine Pn zu schicken in der du mir sagst warum ich hier einen Thread aufmache den keine Sau interessiert und jetzt postest du selber hier.  
Verstehe das wer will, ich jedenfalls nicht.
Habe keine Lust auf eine Privatfehde mit dir. Wenn du mir was zu sagen hast, dann ruf mich an.

Sehr sehr viele Fahrer waren unzufrieden mit dem staubigen zick zack Kurs. Wenn der wegfallen würde wäre die Strecke noch kürzer. Dann hätten wir wahrscheinlich eine Radwanderung statt ein Rennen.


----------



## Christer (16. Juni 2011)

md-hammer schrieb:


> Da mußt du mal den Veranstalter fragen. Finde ich schon ein bisschen komisch von dir mir heute morgen eine Pn zu schicken in der du mir sagst warum ich hier einen Thread aufmache den keine Sau interessiert und jetzt postest du selber hier.
> Verstehe das wer will, ich jedenfalls nicht.
> Habe keine Lust auf eine Privatfehde mit dir. Wenn du mir was zu sagen hast, dann ruf mich an.
> 
> Sehr sehr viele Fahrer waren unzufrieden mit dem staubigen zick zack Kurs. Wenn der wegfallen würde wäre die Strecke noch kürzer. Dann hätten wir wahrscheinlich eine Radwanderung statt ein Rennen.



Meine PN an dich bezog sich auf dieses nicht sehr freundliche Posting von dir. 



md-hammer schrieb:


> Anscheinend scheint es aber außer Dir niemanden zu stören. Es sei denn es ist deine Internetseite und dein Forum.
> Irgendwann mußten die üblichen Störfeuer ja wieder losgehen.



Erstrecht vor dem Hintergrund das wir beide uns seit Jahren gut kennen.


----------



## md-hammer (16. Juni 2011)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Meine PN an dich bezog sich auf dieses nicht sehr freundliche Posting von dir.
> 
> 
> 
> Erstrecht vor dem Hintergrund das wir beide uns seit Jahren gut kennen.



Habe keine Lust die ganze Sache über das Forum auszutragen.
Nur eine kurze Frage sei erlaubt. Wie oft bist du schon in Duisburg an den Start gegangen? Als aktiver Fahrer wohlgemerkt.


----------



## Christer (16. Juni 2011)

md-hammer schrieb:


> Da mußt du mal den Veranstalter fragen. Finde ich schon ein bisschen komisch von dir mir heute morgen eine Pn zu schicken in der du mir sagst warum ich hier einen Thread aufmache den keine Sau interessiert und jetzt postest du selber hier.
> Verstehe das wer will, ich jedenfalls nicht.
> Habe keine Lust auf eine Privatfehde mit dir. Wenn du mir was zu sagen hast, dann ruf mich an.
> 
> Sehr sehr viele Fahrer waren unzufrieden mit dem staubigen zick zack Kurs. Wenn der wegfallen würde wäre die Strecke noch kürzer. Dann hätten wir wahrscheinlich eine Radwanderung statt ein Rennen.



Das passt doch alles absolut nicht zusammen hier! 

Du schreibst, dass der Veranstalter dich und deine Bekannten gebeten hat eine Streckenerweiterung zu planen. Wenn man dich dann fragt WARUM die Strecke zwingend verlängert werden muss, schreibst Du das man dafür den Veranstalter fragen muss. Hast Du mit dem Veranstalter nicht darüber gesprochen? 

Welchen ZickZack Kurs meinst Du? Warum sollte dieser wegfallen? 

Nicht das mein Posting hier als "Störfeuer" aufgefasst wird. Aber wenn man hinten auf dem Bahndamm (Richtung A57/Delta Park) drei mal über den Damm einfach nur öde hin und her fahren soll, dann macht das bei einem Mountainbike Rennen sicher niemanden Spaß. 

(abgesehen davon, dass damit dann ALLE Rettungswege in diesem Bereich durch die Rennstrecke blockiert sind)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christer (16. Juni 2011)

md-hammer schrieb:


> Habe keine Lust die ganze Sache über das Forum auszutragen.
> Nur eine kurze Frage sei erlaubt. Wie oft bist du schon in Duisburg an den Start gegangen? Als aktiver Fahrer wohlgemerkt.



Lieber MD: Du weisst ganz genau das ich das Rennen mit ins Leben gerufen habe. Ohne mich würde es das Rennen heute in der Form gar nicht geben. Wenn das einer genau weiß, dann Du.

Aber scheinbar sind hier sachliche Fragen die nicht deinen Wünschen entsprechen einfach nicht erlaubt!


----------



## md-hammer (16. Juni 2011)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Lieber MD: Du weisst ganz genau das ich das Rennen mit ins Leben gerufen habe. Ohne mich würde es das Rennen heute in der Form gar nicht geben. Wenn das einer genau weiß, dann Du.
> 
> Aber scheinbar sind hier sachliche Fragen die nicht deinen Wünschen entsprechen einfach nicht erlaubt!



Erinner dich mal an die Anrufe um 23 Uhr vor dem Rennen an den Daniel und mich. Mehr sage ich dazu nicht mehr

Ich werde jetzt mal meine eigene Frage beantworten. Du bist als Aktiver nicht ein einziges mal in Duisburg am Start gewesen. Daher können sich deine Kenntnisse während des Rennens nur auf Hörensagen deiner Mitfahrenden Bekannten beziehen oder aber über den kleinen Streckenabschnitt den du selber im Blick hast.
2004 bei der Premiere des Rennens bin ich im 4er Team gestartet. Danach nur noch als Solofahrer. Wenn du wissen möchtest was auf der Strecke los ist mit dem ganzen gemotze z.B. an der Treppe dann solltest du mal die Leute frage die ein ein bisschen länger und öfter auf der Strecke sind. 
Von daher kann ich es nur begrüßen das die Strecke verlängert wird. Wie auch immer.


----------



## md-hammer (16. Juni 2011)

Hast dein Ziel ereicht.
Ich habe fertig weil Flasche leer.


----------



## Christer (16. Juni 2011)

md-hammer schrieb:


> Erinner dich mal an die Anrufe um 23 Uhr vor dem Rennen an den Daniel und mich. Mehr sage ich dazu nicht mehr
> 
> Ich werde jetzt mal meine eigene Frage beantworten. Du bist als Aktiver nicht ein einziges mal in Duisburg am Start gewesen. Daher können sich deine Kenntnisse während des Rennens nur auf Hörensagen deiner Mitfahrenden Bekannten beziehen oder aber über den kleinen Streckenabschnitt den du selber im Blick hast.
> 2004 bei der Premiere des Rennens bin ich im 4er Team gestartet. Danach nur noch als Solofahrer. Wenn du wissen möchtest was auf der Strecke los ist mit dem ganzen gemotze z.B. an der Treppe dann solltest du mal die Leute frage die ein ein bisschen länger und öfter auf der Strecke sind.
> Von daher kann ich es nur begrüßen das die Strecke verlängert wird. Wie auch immer.



Zuerst möchte ich hier mal klarstellen, dass ich in diesem Thread eine ganz einfache und wirklich freundliche Frage zu deinen Planungen gestellt habe. Ich denke das Recht habe ich dazu. 

Wenn ich meine BMX Zeit mit einrechnen darf, dann fahre ich jetzt seit über 30 Jahren BMX und MTB. Vor vielen Jahren auch als Lizenz Fahrer. 

Weiter habe ich die Strecke des ersten 24 h Mountainbike Rennens von Duisburg in monatelanger Arbeit mit allen Verantwortlichen der Stadt, der Feuerwehr und der Rettungsdienste geplant als noch niemand in diesem Forum wusste, dass jemals ein 24 h Mountainbike Rennen in Duisburg ausgetragen wird. 

Die RennStrecke und die Sicherheitsplanung dazu habe ich damals von der Stadt Duisburg abnehmen lassen. 

Eine Person war schon vor dem ersten Rennen immer mal wieder dabei und wollte alle Planungen und Infos des ersten Rennens aus erster Hand von mir wissen, obwohl Sie mit der Planung und Organisation rein gar nichts zu tun hatte. Das bist Du gewesen lieber MD. 

Ich glaube da kann man mal eine Ausnahme machen und kann mir erlauben freundlich eine Frage zur Strecke und zu deinen Planungen zu stellen.


----------



## md-hammer (16. Juni 2011)

Jetzt kann ich den Veranstalter gut verstehen wenn er sich aus dem Forum verabschiedet.
Wollte eigentlich nur mal was zur Strecke schreiben weil viele Leute im Vorfeld gerne mal die aktuelle Strecke abfahren wollen. 
Wie Hoppser schon geschrieben hat warten die Leute auf ein paar News. Wollte dem Veranstalter da nicht unbedingt vorgreifen. Für viele ist es nun mal halt das Event des Jahres. 
Ausserdem sind es nicht Meine Planungen. Wir wollten einfach nur einem Bekannten helfen und ein paar Tips geben was man EVENTUELL ÄNDERN KANN.
Finde es schon ein wenig traurig. Inzwischen bereue ich es den thread aufgemacht zu haben und euch eure Zeit gestohlen zu habe. Ganz besonders möchte ich mich bei den ewigen Nörgler zum 24 Stunden Rennen in Duisburg in aller Form entschuldigen das ich mich Erdreisten konnte als Furz Normaler Teilnehmer etwas zu diesem Rennen zu posten.
Eigentlich lief die Diskussion bis zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt sehr sachlich ab.

Bis zum 6. August


----------



## Christer (16. Juni 2011)

Die Diskussion kann doch auch weiterhin sehr sachlich ablaufen. Ich habe eine ganz freundliche und einfache Frage gestellt. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Genauso wie die anderen Leute in diesem Thread auch.


----------



## CC-Freak (16. Juni 2011)

Also ich finde der Snoopyracer har recht. "Damm einfach nur öde hin und her fahren soll, dann macht das bei einem Mountainbike Rennen sicher niemanden Spaß. "

Also ich finde es ist schwer was in LSP zu finden. Klar man kann so machen dass man wie vor 5 Jahren glaube ich Bahndamm runterfährt aber wir haben auch Starter die zum ersten mal das Rennen fahren und ich finde jeder soll Spaß haben. Ich bin selber viele Bundesligarennen gefahren und ich weiß was anspruchsvolle Strecke bedeutet aber das Problem in Duisburg ist anders.
Wir habe teilweise Starter die vorher noch nie MTB gefahren sind und wenn dann nur zur Eisdiele. Siehe an den Stürzen die jedes Jahr passieren.Die Strecke ist technisch 0 anspruchsvoll aber trozdem schaffen es jedes Jahr einige sich auf der Stecke zu zerlegen .

Das Problemm mit der Stau an der Treppe kann man eh nicht lösen außer man nimmt die Trepe raus 

Also ich finde die Strecke soll so bleiben wie die war.Klar ich hätte gerne wie manch anderer cooles Singeltrail oder paar mehr Abfahrten die auch Spaß machen aber wenn man es macht brauchen wir hier nicht 1 Krankenwagen sondern 20.

Oder man fährt echt Damm runter wie vor 5 Jahren.


----------



## Pap (16. Juni 2011)

Mal wieder zum Thema.
Fahre dieses Jahr das 5. Mal im 4er Team. Das die Strecke unbedingt länger werden muß kann ich nicht ganz teilen. Mir wäre lieber eine Lösung für die Abfahrt nach den Serpentienen. Die wurde die letzten 3 Jahre immer wieder gesperrt. (egal ob Regen oder Sonne). Wie wäre es, die Strecke im Uhrzeiger Sinn zu fahren?


----------



## CC-Freak (16. Juni 2011)

Für mich persönlich ist es eine "Ketterechts" Strecke und nix anderes und ob es jetzt 7 oder 9 km werden es wird sich an dieser Tatsache nix ändern.

Trotzdem schöne Kulisse besser als Nürburgring.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcusge (16. Juni 2011)

Im Uhrzeigersinn?!?
Dann würde man also mit der Monte Schlako Abfahrt als Anstieg beginnen?
Und müßte man dann nicht irgendwann die Strecke kreuzen damit man die Treppe nicht rauf fahren muß?


----------



## Pap (16. Juni 2011)

Monte Schlacko rauf war ja schon mal. Stecke kreuzen wäre bestimmt möglich, alt. überbaute Treppe als Up-Hill.(als Downhill mittlerweile auch nicht meht der Hit).


----------



## marcusge (16. Juni 2011)

Dann hast du allerdings die beiden Serpentinen die es jetzt rauf geht (Im Wald und bei ACDC) als Abfahrten.
Und wenn ich dann an die kaputtgebremste Monte Schlako Abfahrt denke!
Ansonsten gerne.


----------



## Pap (16. Juni 2011)

Klar hast du recht, aber wenn ich an die Abfahrt nach den Serpentinen denke, dann kannste die gleich rauslassen, die hält keine 5 Stunden.


----------



## CC-Freak (16. Juni 2011)

Pap schrieb:


> Klar hast du recht, aber wenn ich an die Abfahrt nach den Serpentinen denke, dann kannste die gleich rauslassen, die hält keine 5 Stunden.



Da hast du recht und dann zerlegt sich wieder jemand und die Serpentinen werden rausgenommen


----------



## marcusge (16. Juni 2011)

Meinst du den jetzigen Anstieg zum Wald entlang der Autobahn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pap (16. Juni 2011)

Ja.


----------



## marcusge (16. Juni 2011)

Aber da kann man doch einfach rollen lassen.
Den Weg runter gibt es doch einen Bremsteich!!!


----------



## CC-Freak (16. Juni 2011)

Ja das sagst du rollen lassen wir haben aber viele die gerne bremsen


----------



## Pap (16. Juni 2011)

Klar kannst du da rollen lassen, aber viele sind wohl Wasserscheu
Ist ja ein Wettbewerb für Radler, nicht für Schwimmer,(obwohl letztes Jahr hättest du am Ende auch Schwimmen können).


----------



## marcusge (16. Juni 2011)

Stimmt 
Bin letztes Jahr mit dem Gedanken in die Wechselzone gefahren "So das war´s",
aber dann haben sie den Teamkollegen doch noch rausgelassen.
Der sah hinterher tatsächlich aus als hätte er einen Teich erwischt.


----------



## yellow-faggin (16. Juni 2011)

Treppe rauf wäre zwar sehr schön, aber ich glaube da hätte man dann noch mehr Stau als bei der Abfahrt der Selbigen 
Könnte man die beiden parallelen Treppen nicht als Tragepassage wie bei Crossrennen mit einbinden?

Ich hoffe nur das ich dieses Jahr meine Schwimmweste nicht brauche, bin letztes Jahr beide Male auf dem Bock gesessen wo es so geschüttet hat, 
also irgendwann nachts um 3 und morgens um 9!
War aber auch schon wieder geil, weil man eh bis auf die Knochen nass war


----------



## Schwitte (17. Juni 2011)

md-hammer schrieb:


> Jetzt kann ich den Veranstalter gut verstehen wenn er sich aus dem Forum verabschiedet.
> Wollte eigentlich nur mal was zur Strecke schreiben weil viele Leute im Vorfeld gerne mal die aktuelle Strecke abfahren wollen.
> Wie Hoppser schon geschrieben hat warten die Leute auf ein paar News. Wollte dem Veranstalter da nicht unbedingt vorgreifen. FÃ¼r viele ist es nun mal halt das Event des Jahres.
> Ausserdem sind es nicht Meine Planungen. Wir wollten einfach nur einem Bekannten helfen und ein paar Tips geben was man EVENTUELL ÃNDERN KANN.
> ...




  Du hÃ¤ttest den Thread evtl. anders starten sollen. 
  So hast Du den Eindruck erweckt, die StreckenÃ¤nderung wÃ¤re bereits beschlossene Sache, dann doch zurÃ¼ck gerudert und Input zugelassen. Ist ja auch ok, falls gewÃ¼nscht. Wir sind hier in einem Forum, das lebt von so was. Gibt sicherlich einige ortskundige 24h-Teilnehmer, die gerne einige Anregungen zum Thema StreckenÃ¤nderung mit einbringen wollen.

  Meine GedankenfÃ¼rze:
  Wenn irgendwie mÃ¶glich, Treppe raus. Die Passage ist einfach nur suboptimal. Absteigen, warten, Bike tragen, das lÃ¤sst kein Bikerherz wirklich hÃ¶her schlagen. Der Aufwand fÃ¼r das Ãberbauen ist hoch und genau diese Passage verbietet eigentlich jeglichen Richtungswechsel im Streckenverlauf. Der wÃ¤re aber z.T. notwendig. Wenn die Strecke nicht hÃ¤lt, wird's GefÃ¤lle eben zu einem Anstieg gemacht.
  Ich weiÃ Treppe raus wird extrem schwierig, wie soll man die Strecke ins Stahlwerk gestalten ohne die Zufahrten zu blockieren.

  Strecke verlÃ¤ngern macht ebenfalls Sinn, entzerrt und entlast die ganze Geschichte zusÃ¤tzlich. Ich wÃ¼rde die Meute z.B. in einer Schleife durch die Emscherhalle jagen. Aber bitte nicht kreuz und quer Ã¼ber dieses drecksstaubige Manganeisenlager! 
  Schenkt den ACDC-Jungs mal ne andere DVD und setzt sie mit in die Halle rein, als kleine Party- oder Anfeuerlocation oder was weiÃ ich. Gibt sicherlich viele MÃ¶glichkeiten die Halle wÃ¤hrend der Veranstaltung gescheit zu nutzen.

  De(i)n Vorschlag mit der zweiten Ãnderung (Parkplatz) finde ich ok, die erste Ãnderung weniger. Wenn es nur um reine StreckenlÃ¤nge geht, dann schick die Jungs doch direkt nach der Wechselzone rechts durch die GÃ¤rtnerei, dann links ein kurzes StÃ¼ck Ã¼ber die Wittfelder StraÃe, dann wie gehabt rechts den Trail hoch, am Ende des Trails direkt wieder 180Â° links auf die Wittfelder StraÃe zurÃ¼ck Richtung Wechselzone. Auf der StraÃe gibtâs dann auch mehr als genug Platz zum Ãberholen, Sortieren, Durchatmen. Dann wieder rechts durch den Garten und wieder rechts den Sinterweg hoch Richtung Delta Park auf die lange Zufahrt zum Stahlwerk. Ist zwar mindestens genauso stupide aber evtl. merktâs keiner da rÃ¤umlich etwas getrennt.*grins*

  Ansonsten lÃ¤sst sich ohne das Anlegen einiger kleiner Verbindungstrails oder durch andere etwas aufwÃ¤ndigere VerÃ¤nderungen nicht wirklich viel am eigentlichen Streckenverlauf machen.

  GruÃ Schwitte


----------



## CC-Freak (17. Juni 2011)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Schenkt den ACDC-Jungs mal ne andere DVD und setzt sie mit in die Halle rein, als kleine Party- oder Anfeuerlocation oder was weiß ich. Gibt sicherlich viele Möglichkeiten die Halle während der Veranstaltung gescheit zu nutzen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




2 sehhhhhhhhrrrrrrrrrr gute Vorschläge vor allem mit der Halle


----------



## marcusge (19. Juni 2011)

Ich glaube das es dieses Jahr eh nicht mehr zu so gravierenden Änderungen kommen wird. (Also Treppe raus oder Halle rein) 
Aber es wäre doch mal gut zu wissen wie die Tendenz hier im Forum ist.
Wer könnte auf die Treppe verzichten?
Wem gefällt die Halle?
Sollte man die Strecke wieder im Uhrzeigersinn fahren?
Ist es sinnvoll die Strecke nur der Kilometer wegen zu verlängern?


----------



## lone_wolf (19. Juni 2011)

Bin 2004, 2006 - 2010 dabei gewesen. Die bedeutendste Verbesserung war der Wechsel hin zu Skyder 
Die Treppe gehört zu Duisburg - weglassen wäre keine Alternative. Ein längere Strecke schon, vor allem, weil sie das Feld entzerrt. Staus an der Treppe werden auch dann nicht zu vermeiden sein - vermutlich aber weniger häufig und wenn, dann kürzer...
Bahndamm runter würde die lange Gerade interessanter gestalten. Hatte bis 2007 doch gut geklappt. Später war sie zu tief eingefahren - könnte man ja wie in Winterberg in den Bremszonen mit den grasdurchwachsenen Betonplatten stabilisieren um der Bodenerosion Einhalt zu gebieten.
Bin dann nächstes Jahr wieder dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwitte (19. Juni 2011)

lone_wolf schrieb:


> .
> Bahndamm runter würde die lange Gerade interessanter gestalten. Hatte bis 2007 doch gut geklappt. Später war sie zu tief eingefahren - könnte man ja wie in Winterberg in den Bremszonen mit den grasdurchwachsenen Betonplatten stabilisieren um der Bodenerosion Einhalt zu gebieten.
> Bin dann nächstes Jahr wieder dabei



Jepp, solch kritische Bereiche lassen sich wirklich mit relativ geringen Mitteln  dauerhaft stabilisieren. Muss natürlich einmal gescheit gemacht werden.  Rasengittersteine kosten nicht viel. 


@marcusge

Strecke wieder im Uhrzeigersinn fahren -> nicht  unbedingt, lieber kritische Bremsbereiche wie oben geschrieben  stabilisieren.
Treppe raus -> eigentlich fast nicht machbar  ohne den Streckenverlauf kompl. umgestalten zu müssen, würde evtl. nicht besser  werden.
Halle -> unbedingt!
Streckenverlängerung -> ja, wenn es halbwegs  anspruchsvoll umgesetzt wird.

Also dann mal her mit weiteren Ideen  !!!

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## exto (19. Juni 2011)

ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob ich richtig gerechnet habe, aber ich denke, das Starterfeld umfasst jedes Jahr so etwa 1500 Fahrer. 

Wie kann man nur auf die Idee kommen, es auch nur annähernd allen recht machen zu können?

Mittlerweile gibt es so viele 24 Std Rennen, dass doch für jeden was dabei sein dürfte. Für mich und meine (zugegeben etwas speziellen) Bedürfnisse ist die Strecke in Duisburg schon ganz gut so wie sie ist. Jede weitere (lange) Gerade finde ich doof, jeden weiteren Rhytmuswechsel durch Kurven, Steigungen, Abfahrten etc finde ich klasse, Gedränge macht mir nix aus.

Aber: Ich bin sicher genau so wenig der Maßstab hier, wie JEDER andere EINZELNE mit seiner Meinung.

Alle Aspekte zusammen genommen ist Duisburg für mich bisher die Nummer 1 unter den 24ern in Deutschland.


----------



## marcusge (19. Juni 2011)

Das man es nicht allen recht machen kann ist mir auch klar.
Auch das es bei der besten Strecke immer noch welche gibt die nörgeln wird man nicht verhindern können.
Aber es spricht ja nichts dagegen subjektive "Verbesserungen" vorzuschlagen.
Ob und was davon umgesetzt wird entscheidet ja eh der Veranstalter und nicht die Forenuser.


----------



## Christer (19. Juni 2011)

Man kann im Landschaftspark Duisburg Nord als Mountainbike Event Veranstalter super viel machen, wenn man es nur macht. Es gibt dort drei verschiedene Gruppen/Bildungsträger die im Landschaftspark Gartenarbeit, Landschaftspflege  und Wege Arbeiten durchführen. Darunter auch das BZB (Bildungszentrum Bauhandwerk) und eine Aus- und Weiterbildungsgruppe des Land NRW die noch unter dem Namen LEG läuft und Landschaftsgärtner, Straßenbauer und sonstige passende Handwerksberufe ausbildet. Die beiden letzteren Gruppen freuen sich immer über jegliche sinnvolle Arbeit. Für sie ist es absolut kein Problem solche Streckenabschnitte wie zum Beispiel die Rinne (vom Damm runter) zu präparieren. Es stehen ausgebildete Fachkräfte, mit Material und schwerem Gerät zu Vergügung und das auch noch bei netter Ansprache kostenlos! Sie könnten einiges bauen, wenn man gut vor Ort plant und kommuniziert. 

Eine weitere super Idee (die auch hier schon genannt wurde), ist die große Gebläsehalle. Dort könnte man die Rennstrecke durchführen und bei schlechtem Wetter könnte dort während des Rennens eine super Biker Party steigen. Die T-Mobile/Telekom Playground Events machen es die letzten Jahre ja immer wieder vor. 

Machbar ist dort Vieles.

Edit Update: 

Allerdings kann ein Veranstalter wohl machen was er möchte. Er wird es niemals allen Fahrern recht machen können. Das ist aber auch ganz normal. 
Dazu muß sich der Veranstalter dieses Jahr sicher auch an höhere Sicherheitsauflagen halten, was das Ganze auch nicht einfacher macht.


----------



## Schwitte (20. Juni 2011)

Hi Snoopyracer,

wenn das so ist wie Du schreibst, dann sollte den Aktiven wirklich mal einer erklären, warum die Möglichkeiten Landschaftsgärtner / Straßenbauer bisher nicht genutzt wurden. 
  Jahr für Jahr wurden Passagen gestrichen, bzw. während des Rennens rausgenommen. Ist ja nicht so, dass man nicht schon vorher wusste, dass dort nach spätestens 5h der Spaß vorbei ist. Da müssten sich die Verantwortlichen dann wirklich Kritik gefallen lassen. Wenn es nur an den Kosten fürs Material scheitert, ich stifte einen Rasenstein.

  Die Strecke durch die Kraftzentrale zu führen wäre natürlich gigantisch. Da die 24h aber kein so lokales Ereignis wie das Playground Event ist, evtl. etwas überdimensioniert. Denke die Stadt Duisburg wird so eine Halle auch nicht mehrer Tage für lau zur Verfügung stellen (?). Würden sich die Startgelder evtl. weiter erhöhen, sollte man kein zusätzliches Bezahlpublikum für z.B. ein paralleles Musikevent in die Halle bekommen. Dieses zusätzliche Bezahlpublikum könnte evtl. zu später Stunde und nach ein oder zwei Bierchen zum Problem für das eigentliche 24h-Rennen werden.

  Gruß Schwitte


----------



## sinusitis (20. Juni 2011)

lone_wolf schrieb:


> Bin 2004, 2006 - 2010 dabei gewesen. Die bedeutendste Verbesserung war der Wechsel hin zu Skyder
> Die Treppe gehört zu Duisburg - weglassen wäre keine Alternative. Ein längere Strecke schon, vor allem, weil sie das Feld entzerrt. Staus an der Treppe werden auch dann nicht zu vermeiden sein - vermutlich aber weniger häufig und wenn, dann kürzer...
> Bahndamm runter würde die lange Gerade interessanter gestalten. Hatte bis 2007 doch gut geklappt. Später war sie zu tief eingefahren - könnte man ja wie in Winterberg in den Bremszonen mit den grasdurchwachsenen Betonplatten stabilisieren um der Bodenerosion Einhalt zu gebieten.
> Bin dann nächstes Jahr wieder dabei



Guter Vorschlag weiter so. Eine kleine Eingebung habe ich auch noch.
Bei der Auffahrt zum Monte Schlacko könnte man auf der Hälfte eine Spitzkehre nach rechts einbauen um auf den kleinen Gegenanstieg zu fahren den wir vor Jahren schon mal hochgefahren sind. Oben war ein Wendepunkt. Damals verlief die Strecke noch anders herum.
Der Streckenverlängerung kann ich nur zustimmen. Wie auch immer. Dann wird meiner Meinung nach alles ein bisschen entspannter und die Fortgeschrittenen haben genug Platz und Möglichkeiten zu überholen


----------



## Christer (21. Juni 2011)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Hi Snoopyracer,
> 
> wenn das so ist wie Du schreibst, dann sollte den Aktiven wirklich mal einer erklären, warum die Möglichkeiten Landschaftsgärtner / Straßenbauer bisher nicht genutzt wurden.



Genau DAS frage ich mich auch seit Jahren.


----------



## tedeschino (22. Juni 2011)

md-hammer schrieb:


> Jetzt kann ich den Veranstalter gut verstehen wenn er sich aus dem Forum verabschiedet.
> Wollte eigentlich nur mal was zur Strecke schreiben weil viele Leute im Vorfeld gerne mal die aktuelle Strecke abfahren wollen.
> Wie Hoppser schon geschrieben hat warten die Leute auf ein paar News. Wollte dem Veranstalter da nicht unbedingt vorgreifen. Für viele ist es nun mal halt das Event des Jahres.
> Ausserdem sind es nicht Meine Planungen. Wir wollten einfach nur einem Bekannten helfen und ein paar Tips geben was man EVENTUELL ÄNDERN KANN.
> ...



Und Jährlich grüsst das Murmeltier, das geht doch seit 2004 hier so ab.
Lohnt die Mühe nicht.......


----------



## LuxMr (23. Juni 2011)

Ich würde die Strecke nicht großartig verlängern. Ich sehe es so, dass dadurch das Rennen langweiliger wird! Den Damm wiederum würde ich versuchen mit einzubeziehen und wenn möglich, diesen über den hiesigen Landschaftsgärtner zu stabilisieren. 
Des weiteren würde ich die Überbauung der Treppe wieder Rückgängig machen. Leider konnte ich letztes Jahr nicht an den Rennen teilnehmen und war als Zuschauer verdonnert. Somit hatte ich aber die Möglichkeit, dass Rennen aus einem anderen Blickwinkel zu betrachten. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass im Bereich der Treppe die Anzahl der Zuschauer zurückgegangen ist. Da, wie auch ich es empfunden habe, die Spannung ein gebremst worden ist. Mir ist auch klar, dass im Bereich der Treppe die Unfallgefahr sehr groß ist, aber dies sollte jedem der an diesen Rennen teilnimmt bewusst sein! Wenn ich mir die heutigen Worldcup Rennen so anschaue, frage ich mich langsam ob die nicht besser mit einem Downhill Bike starten sollten. Und dies wird meines Erachtens nur aus einem Grund so gemacht - und das ist um die Spannung und die Zuschauer weiter für diese Sportart und die Serie zu begeistern. Ich denke davon lebt auch das 24h in Duisburg!!!

Mit dem Verkehr auf der Strecke kann ich gut um gehen und ich finde er trägt zur Spannung eines solchen Events bei. Wenn man halt im Verkehr hängen bleibt, na und, in der nächsten Runde versucht man es halt wieder herauszuholen. Und wenn man mal ehrlich ist hat jeder mit dem Verkehr im Rennen zu kämpfen. Ich finde es spannend...

Stattdessen sollte man über die Möglichkeit nach denken eine Art Qualifying zu veranstalten, wo die Besten eines Team und die Einzelstarter sich für einen Startplatz qualifizieren können. Diesen Startplatz dann in Startblöcke, nach Zeiten, aufzuteilen. Oder man geht bei der Anmeldung nach Einschätzung vor, wie lang man für eine Runde benötigt und bekommt im Anschluss einen Startblock zugewiesen. Dies würde meiner Meinung nach, nach dem Start des Rennens in den ersten Stunden zur Entzerrung beitragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pap (23. Juni 2011)

Mit Startblöcken bringt nichts. Damit garantiert du, das wenn die Letzten Starten die Ersten schon wieder da sind. Startblöcke machen nur Sinn auf einem Marathon, wenn die Runden lang genug sind.
Vieleicht kann man an der ein oder anderen Stelle noch eine kleine Schikane oder Passage einbauen. Wenn man die Strecke nur um 1-2KM als Gerade verlängert, wir es nachher so langweilig wie in München. Irgendwie hat diese enge Streckenführung auch ihren Reitz.
Super wäre, wenn man nicht wechseln möchte, das die Strecke mitten durch das Gelände gehen  würde. Das wäre für alle Zuschauer natürlich ein Highligt.


----------



## LuxMr (23. Juni 2011)

Ich denke schon das dass was bringt. Das Rennen wird ganz normal gestartet mit allen Teilnehmern und das gleichzeitig. Nur mit dem Unterschied das die schnelleren Fahrer vorne sind. Da die erste Runde sowieso eine Einführungsrunde ist und die Treppe gemieden wird, entzerrt sich das auf jedenfall. 
In den letzten Jahren war es doch so, wer zuerst kommt steht vorne. Und somit beginnt natürlich das Auffahren und Schieben von schnelleren Fahrern die von hinten kommen...


----------



## MRS (23. Juni 2011)

Eigentlich schade, bis auf 2 oder 3 Aussagen,

... alles pap perla pap!!
Würden all diese geistigen Ergüsse Ernst genommen, so käme jeder vor Angst, kalten Schweißausbrüchen und puren Wahnsinn nicht mehr in den Schlaf. 
Das ist ja schon geradezu Grotesk und betrifft seltsamer Weise immer die 24h v. Duisburg!?! 

Die sportliche Herausforderung besteht eigentlich darin, mit den vorgegebenen Verhältnissen, also den Gegebenheiten, entsprechend zu Recht zu kommen und umgehen zu können. Genau darin besteht und wird ja das KÖNNEN gemessen.

Wir Bedanken uns vorab bei dem kompl. SKYDER-TEAM, für sein Engagement in Duisburg & wünschen weiterhin viel Erfolg. 


Mit sportlichen Gruß


----------



## CC-Freak (23. Juni 2011)

Die sportliche Herausforderung besteht eigentlich darin, mit den vorgegebenen Verhältnissen, also den Gegebenheiten, entsprechend zu Recht zu kommen und umgehen zu können. Genau darin besteht und wird ja das KÖNNEN gemessen.


Die sportliche Herausforderung dann klär mich auf warum immer die eine Abfahrt meistens zu 2 Hälfte der Rennens rausgenommen wird nur weil da paar Bodenwellen enstanden sind und einer sich hingelegt hat. Jedes Jahr immer das gleiche.

Weil laut deiner Definition "Die sportliche Herausforderung" muss eigentlich die Abfahrt immer drin sein "mit den vorgegebenen Verhältnissen, also den Gegebenheiten, entsprechend zu Recht zu kommen und umgehen zu können. Genau darin besteht und wird ja das KÖNNEN gemessen."


----------



## Dorsic (29. Juni 2011)

md-hammer schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben wird die Strecke in Duisburg auf ca. 9km verlängert.
> Um das Feld ein wenig zu entzerren und das überholen einfacher zu machen wurden 2 lange Geraden eingebaut. Diese befinden sich am Ende des kleinen Waldes am Delta Musik Park.
> Am Ende des Waldstückes fährt man links in Richtung der Expo statt wie in den letzten Jahren rechts abzubiegen. Kurz vor den Metalltoren die durch den Garten gehen biegt man nach rechts ab um nach einer kleinen Steigung erneut auf einem Damm Richtung Delta Musik Park zu fahren. Dort kommt man dann automatisch auf den Deich der ins Stahlwerk führt.
> Der andere neue Streckenteil befindet sich auf der anderen Seite des LSP. Dieser Teil ist noch nicht zu 100% abgesegnet, da man noch nicht genau weiß wie die Bodenbeschaffenheit nach eventuellen Regenfällen aussieht.
> ...





Ja das klingt schonmal sehr gut,Überholen muss ich bestimmt oft und viel


----------



## marcusge (29. Juni 2011)

Dann sehen wir uns bestimmt häufiger!
Ich werde bestimmt oft und viel überholt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (2. Juli 2011)

Dann bleibe ich bei der Verpflegung stehen, damit ich auch alle sehe


----------



## marcusge (2. Juli 2011)

Ist es gemütlich da?
Dann bleib ich auch da.
Die Kollegen freuen sich bestimmt wenn ich länger auf der Strecke bin und sie sich länger ausruhen können.


----------



## wogru (2. Juli 2011)

Gemütlich und schön ist anders, aber die meisten halten da mal an.

Übrigens ... richtig schön das man für Duisburg jetzt doch 3 Threads lesen muss.  ICh glaube in keinem geht es mehr um das Rennen an sich.


----------



## CC-Freak (3. Juli 2011)

5 Fred


----------



## wogru (4. Juli 2011)

CC-Freak schrieb:


> 5 Fred



langsam begreife ich  Wenn es genug freds sind bekommt Duiburg einen Feuerstein und damit sein eigenes Forum auf dem Board


----------



## Igelei (6. Juli 2011)

Tach zusammen,

ich habe mir gerade den Streckenplan für Duisburg angeguckt.

http://www.24h-duisburg.de/content.php?folder=126

Die Strecke ist m.M. nur nach dem Start und unten links im Bild geändert worden.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die Strecke sehr viel länger wird.


----------



## yellow-faggin (6. Juli 2011)

Du weisst schon das das die 2010er Strecke ist


----------



## Igelei (6. Juli 2011)

Das ist doch nicht mehr die 2010er Strecke. 2010 war die 180° Kurve auf der Autobahnbrücke gar nicht drin, siehe unten links Bildrand.


----------



## yellow-faggin (6. Juli 2011)

Also bin beim Rennen exakt diese 180° Kurve kurz vorm "Delta Duisburg" bei jeder Runde gefahren 
Steht doch extra noch in der Verlinkung "strecke_2010".


----------



## Igelei (6. Juli 2011)

Das die Strecke von 2010 ist hätte ich sehen müssen, ich Depp. Aber der streckenplan war doch eine ganze Zeit nicht abrufbar, oder irre ich mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwitte (7. Juli 2011)

Igelei schrieb:


> Aber der streckenplan war doch eine ganze Zeit nicht abrufbar, oder irre ich mich?



Du irrst dich.


----------

